# المنتدى منتدى البوكسات الأصلية والبرامج المحمية .:: Original Boxes ::. قسم بوكسات الأجهزة الصينية ( Chinese Phones Boxes ) قسم infinity Chinese Miracle تحديثات :  Infinity Chinese Miracle-2 SPD/UniSoc v2.03 - Easy Identify, New models & features

## mohamed73

*Infinity Chinese Miracle-2 SPD/UniSoc v2.03 - Easy Identify, New models & features*  *As ordinary, Infintiy Team continue to release unique and world-first software features, algorithms and methods.* 
- Core
Protocol updated
Error handling, error explanation and hint module updated 
- Service
NVM operations revized
DiagMode option activated ( Platform -> Control -> DiagMode )
> Change SW mode to diag, instead of flash. Do not require BootSelection.
Allow for now:
1. Identify Device - ModemInfo, Build Info, SecurityInfo, SOC Info, DeviceHW Info
2. Format FS / Reset settings ( NOT touch FRP! ) - WIPE mode
3. Read NV data, verify NV
> Don't forget change SW mode between Service/Flash for those operations ! 
New Identify option - device Platform, Device HW details identification
> Allow detect device SOC family, RAM amount for faster loader selection
> Work in DiagMode, Work ON MODERN and UNISOC chipset only ! 
- Flasher
Optimized flashing protocol
Optimized older device line support
NVManager updated - Identify, Backup, Security swap
NVManager Recovery tool updated 
- Firmware Reader
Optimized structure identification
Activated "forced" reading. Option skip data verification.
> In case of semi-damaged devices, if backup atleast of something required
> In case of "Critical data damaged" errors
Optimized data verification during create FW 
- Database:
SC983xx generic loader DB updated
SC9853i generic loader DB updated
SC7731E generic loader DB updated
SC7731x generic loader DB updated
SC9863 loaders DB updated - BQ, Wiko, ZTE, Symphony
SC7731c/g loaders DB updated - various models and RAM size
SC9832E loaders DB updated - Meizu, Wiko
Some other various models with specific hw settings included in loader DB 
- Other
Boot Selection mode are indepedent ( loader base can be changed after FW selection, in Platform tab )
Bug fixes and changes according users requests   *- Special thanks to respected Mr. gracy_elec*  
 الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]

----------

